# Ikan Koi > Penyakit dan Pengobatan Koi >  mata kuning kayak katarak sebelah sisii

## menkar

suhu's mau tanya kenapa yah kalo ikan Mata kuning kayak katarak sebelah..
tapi bukan kayak pop eyes or mata nonjol, mata si normal tapi kondisi mata nya kayak pudar abu abu ke kuning kuningan... apakah itu sama dgn pop eye? 
& pengobatan n pencegahannya bagaimanakah? apakah ini menular???


br
menkar

----------


## 80en

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## menkar

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hankoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Coolwater

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hankoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## menkar

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Coolwater

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

